# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  γκλοστερ 2015

## δημητρα

επειδη οι παλιες αγαπες δεν ξεχνιουνται ευκολα, παρολο που τα γκλοστερ τα ειχα δωσει ολα αναγκαστικα λογο στρατου ειχα κρατησει εναν αρσενικο, στην αναπαραγωγη του πηρα μια θυληκια για να μην ειναι μονος, εβγαλε 3 yellow πουλια, απλα υπεροχα[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πανέμορφα είναι και πολύ ωραία κλουβια έχετε.

----------


## teo24

Τα ατιμα πως την στηνουν ετσι την κεφαλα τους για φωτο.
Πανεμορφα ειναι...

----------


## blackmailer

> Τα ατιμα πως την στηνουν ετσι την κεφαλα τους για φωτο.
> Πανεμορφα ειναι...


χαχαχα ισχύει....

----------


## wild15

Πανεμορφα ειναι!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Δημητρη!!! πραγματικά πολυ ωραια!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------

